# Java Enterpise entwickeln mit Virtualbox



## RobertVox1977 (27. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

Ich hätte eine frage, die mich seit langem quält.

Ich möchte beim Entwickeln in Java Enterprise alle Tools (IntelijIdea) in Windows (Host) haben und Application Server in VirtualBox.
Wie viele Prozessoren/Cores soll ich zuteilen. 
Ich benutze JBoss und ich habe bemerkt, dass er währed des Deployments alle Cores 100% Power benutzt. Also scheint es sinnvoll zu sein alle 4 cores zuzuteilen.
Aber im Handbuch von VB steht, dass man nicht mehr zuteilen soll, als der Gesamtzahl der Kerne des Hosts entspricht.
Ich habe in meinem Laptop 2 Kerne, 4 Threads.
Sollte man so wirklich machen? 
Warum soll ich nur 2 cores benutzen und nicht meine allen Cores benutzen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet?


----------



## Dukel (27. Jun 2017)

Teste es doch aus.
Messe das Deployment mit zwei virtuellen Kernen und mit vier virtuellen Kernen.
Bei einer VM ist das idR kein Problem, wenn du aber mehrere VM's laufen hast können diese sich um die Ressourcen streiten.

Bei einem aktuellen Windows würde ich mir ggf. Hyper-V statt Virtuel Box anschauen.


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jun 2017)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Ich benutze JBoss und ich habe bemerkt, dass er währed des Deployments alle Cores 100% Power benutzt. Also scheint es sinnvoll zu sein alle 4 cores zuzuteilen.
> Aber im Handbuch von VB steht, dass man nicht mehr zuteilen soll, als der Gesamtzahl der Kerne des Hosts entspricht.


Wie viel Sinn hat es wohl, der VM mehr Kerne zuzuweisen, als überhaupt verfügbar sind?


----------



## RobertVox1977 (27. Jun 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wie viel Sinn hat es wohl, der VM mehr Kerne zuzuweisen, als überhaupt verfügbar sind?


Eine gute Frage. Es hat keinen Sinn 
Aber ich denke ich verstehe etwas nicht....
Ich habe 2 Cores, 4 Threads.
Entspricht die Anzahl von CPU in Virtualbox nicht der Anzahl von Threads in Host sondern Cores in Host ?
Wenn ja, dann wie kann ich Virtualbox konfigurieren, dass es alle meine Cores und Threads benutzt?


----------



## RobertVox1977 (27. Jun 2017)

Hat jemand von euch im Host Programiert und in VM deployt in Server.

Ich meine hier Host mit Windows und VM mit Linux.
Habt ihr einen erkennbaren Einfluss auf Performanz bemerkt?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jun 2017)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Eine gute Frage. Es hat keinen Sinn
> Aber ich denke ich verstehe etwas nicht....
> Ich habe 2 Cores, 4 Threads.
> Entspricht die Anzahl von CPU in Virtualbox nicht der Anzahl von Threads in Host sondern Cores in Host ?
> Wenn ja, dann wie kann ich Virtualbox konfigurieren, dass es alle meine Cores und Threads benutzt?


Kerne dürfte im VM-Kontext Threads meinen, also in deinem Fall vier.
Zuweisen würde ich dem allerdings nicht alle.




RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand von euch im Host Programiert und in VM deployt in Server.
> 
> Ich meine hier Host mit Windows und VM mit Linux.
> Habt ihr einen erkennbaren Einfluss auf Performanz bemerkt?


Eine Zeitlang hab ich's so ähnlich gemacht.
Beide Systeme laufen dann natürlich langsamer als wenn sie allein laufen würden - aber wenn der Rechner entsprechend Leistung hat, merkt man das kaum.

Warum soll der Server denn in der VM laufen?


----------



## thecain (27. Jun 2017)

Lass es doch einfach in einem Docker laufen, den Deployment Dir dann ins lokale filesystem mappen
Dann hast du
- Remote Debugging im Container
- Hot Deployment
- Einen fertig Container für die "richtigen" Server

Läuft zwar alle auch in einer VM, merke ich aber kaum beim Entwickeln


----------

